# 2002 Maxima GLE - what mpg do you get?



## kpsingleton (Dec 30, 2005)

I commute 120 miles a day. 90% of my driving is highway, at 75mph. My 1999 Maxima GLE delievered 23-25 mpg reliably. 

Everything's the same except that I sold the 1999 and bought a used 2002 Maxima GLE. Now I'm lucky to get 20 mpg. Is this normal for this car, or are you getting better mileage. If you're doing better, do you have suggestions for me.

Thanks!

kpsingleton


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

With conservative shifting (no more than 2500-3000 rpms), I typically get about 23-24 mpg in a 70% highway 30% city mix. 

How well has the car been maintained? Air filter, tire pressure, etc.


----------



## kpsingleton (Dec 30, 2005)

I bought the car via Ebay - and it appears to have had a 'history'. Odometer was 17,000 miles, but my local Nissan dealer says the front-end had been repaired / replaced. Anyhow, oil changes are all up to date; tires are at the right pressure; automatic transmission fluid is reasonably new; I'm using mid-grade gasoline.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

City driving-- low speeds and traffic-- significantly hurt fuel economy. My friends commuting primarily in low-speed Los Angeles traffic get 15-18mpg in their G35C's and 350Z's, so 20mpg in similar conditions in a `02 Maxima would not surprise me.

I would start checking o2 sensors, spark plugs, etc with that kind of highway fuel economy...


----------



## Flip94ta (Jan 7, 2006)

kpsingleton said:


> I commute 120 miles a day. 90% of my driving is highway, at 75mph. My 1999 Maxima GLE delievered 23-25 mpg reliably.
> 
> Everything's the same except that I sold the 1999 and bought a used 2002 Maxima GLE. Now I'm lucky to get 20 mpg. Is this normal for this car, or are you getting better mileage. If you're doing better, do you have suggestions for me.
> 
> ...



I commute 75 miles a day with about 80% highway at the same speeds as you my mileage varies between 22-25. You have the skinny 16's dont you? Your mileage should be better than mine and about the same as you old car. Are you using 5W-30 oil and your tire pressure should be around 33 psi.


----------



## Flip94ta (Jan 7, 2006)

Crud, I just realized you have a 2002 with a 3.5L. 15% more cubes equals 15% less gas mileage, so your numbers seems correct. Dont forget you are feeding an extra 65HP now. If you never really beat the car or accelerate hard you may be able to switch to 89 or 87 and save same cash that way. My fiance's 03 altima 2.5 gets 27-29 mpg in these driving conditions. Its the perfect commuter car.


----------

